# massey 2706e warning lights???



## pickereldvm (Dec 10, 2015)

I bought new massey 2706e, 2 days ago. I have put 2 hours on tractor bush hogging flat land. warning light came on dash and tractor went into some kind of limp mode. called dealer to find out what light meant. He said "look at the manual". I said "I would have if the tractor would have came with one when delivered." the light is on rt hand side with and exclamation point in a circle. directly across from the "30" on the speedometer. He then told me to remove negative battery cable. I want to know the cause. Any thoughts!!


----------

